# Turning Big Trees into Lumber



## madtree (Jul 23, 2011)

I know nothing about turning trees into lumber, except that I've learned I need a portable sawmill. We have a couple HUGE trees that must come down (approx 80-100 feet high). There is one maple, and one or two cherry trees. I'd like to turn the cherry into bookshelves. Not sure what the maple can be used for. What do I need to know about all this? How do I go about hiring someone with a portable sawmill?


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 24, 2011)

You've made a good start by posting here finding someone with a mill to convert your standing firewood into useable lumber!

-Are the trees on the ground?
If so, what lenghts are the pieces? What diameter at the butt-end?

-Do you have a place to dry your lumber after someone comes and runs in through a mill?

-You might give at least a hometown, Ohio isn't the size of Alaska, but it's still a big place........






Scott B


----------



## madtree (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha ha, Scott. We live in the Akron/Canton area. The trees are still standing. They are within striking distance of the house. 

These are the approximate measurements at the base:

maple = 72 inches around
cherry #1 = 96 inches around
cherry #2 = 110 inches around

Does the lumber need to dry indoors?


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jul 24, 2011)

> What do I need to know about all this?



just a few things. you'll need to let the sawyer you hire know the intended use for the lumber. ie if you want your shelves 3/4" finished thickness you'd have to cut around 1" or maybe a touch more to allow for some shrinkage and planing/sanding. after you fell your logs you'll have to buck em to desired length (8 1/2' ft is common) and paint the ends with end sealer such as anchorseal or latex paint. something to keep the ends from drying too quickly (prevents checking). then, when the logs are sawn you'll have to have a level spot (can be outdoors) and you can stack and sticker the boards. like this:







but be sure to cover with plastic or something and keep out of direct sunlight. drying too fast will cause cracking and splitting. the lumber will need to air dry for at least 6 months depending on how thick you have them cut. the good news is that cherry dries fairly quickly. what you could do if you harvest these trees sometime soon is air dry them for a few months and then bring them inside this winter. the warm dry air indoors during winter will help to further dry them out so you can use them.



> How do I go about hiring someone with a portable sawmill?



craigslist. search for posts or post what you want. also, woodmizer i believe has a list of sawmill owners and their locations nationwide. you might try there. good luck!


----------



## Doss (Jul 25, 2011)

> These are the approximate measurements at the base:
> 
> maple = 72 inches around
> cherry #1 = 96 inches around
> cherry #2 = 110 inches around



Do you actually mean around (like you said) rather than across? I sure do hope so or else those are giants :msp_scared:

As has been told to me, if you don't haven't thought of what you'd use that wood for yet, don't cut it. I don't mean don't cut it down, just don't cut it into slabs, boards, whatever... After they're cut, you can't go back and make them thicker or wider. For the shelves, just determine how thick you want them in the end and add some thickness for shrinking and planing. 

Get them off the ground and out of sunlight (and wetness and too much airflow).


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

The best thing yo do is hire a retired logger or someone experienced sawyer,don't expect some cheapo prices either the kind of equiptment you needing is very exspesive,and the guys i know are meticulous and accururite so don't expect it done in 1 day.In the end tho you can be happy to turn those trees into something useful.


----------



## Doss (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with Cedar Ed. It's going to cost some money (especially if they are larger than 30" across) but, in the end, you don't want someone to mess this up. You have trees that are possibly worth some good money if they are sawn right and have a few other features.

After they are sawn though, it's all going to come down to what you do in terms of storage and drying. I don't know how the kilns are around you, but I'd make sure to number your boards if you go that route. A guy I know had 1/3 of his boards get "lost" while drying (go figure... it was very nice looking walnut).


----------



## gemniii (Jul 25, 2011)

Over on woodweb they've a nice el-cheopo design for a solar kiln. Basically a hot box.


----------



## brookpederson (Jul 25, 2011)

I highly suggest the book" Harvesting urban lumber" by Sam sherill. It will show you the whole process from beginning to end. The pictures are very helpful to see how much work it takes to turn a tree into lumber. Good luck. It's kinda funny we just had a customer come all the way from Ohio to have us saw some oak logs up on our bNdsawmill. His parents farm is just down the road. Must be a Ohio thing


----------

